
Jetpacked: News.YC an example of next phase of social news - purblind
http://www.jetpacked.com/newsycombinatorcom-startup-news-done-right/
======
ralph
A post by Shanti Braford, news.yc user sbraford, saying niche network news
sites are on the rise and giving "entrepreneur, Lisp hacker, and best-selling
author/essayist, Paul Graham"'s news.yc as an example.

------
sbraford
the jetpacked guy invited me to do a guest post on his blog - why not share
some news.YC goodness with his readership? =)

